# What's the best DTS mod for headphone x?



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello.
I already have Alan Finotty's driver with Dolby Atmos for Headphones, and it's working great, but I'd like to test DTS' spatial sound as well to see the difference, specifically the newer DTS Headphone X 2.0
So I downloaded the APO driver (2.8.6), and I assume to not cause a conflict I'd have to uninstall the existing driver and then use both Atmos and DTS from the same APO driver package, right?
However, I'm quite confused about the naming schemes, and I'm not sure which options I should select. The ones that are from other enhancers are obvious, but within Dolby and DTS, there are so many packages and differences that I don't know which is which.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

Haven't head about DTS X Headphone 2.
Do you have DTS X Ultra in spatial mode?


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 23, 2020)

I had Alan's Atmos for Headphones driver (the Realtek mod), but I uninstalled it to install this one, but it doesn't work at all. I'm not sure what settings I need to select or apply, or what exactly I need to do to get even the v1 spatial from DTS X Ultra and then hopefully Atmos for Headphones again from the APO driver to install and work to begin with.

It's pretty confusing, and the FX Configurator is basically all Greek to me.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> I had Alan's Atmos for Headphones driver (the Realtek mod), but I uninstalled it to install this one, but it doesn't work at all. I'm not sure what settings I need to select or apply, or what exactly I need to do to get even the v1 spatial from DTS X Ultra and then hopefully Atmos for Headphones again from the APO driver to install and work to begin with.
> 
> It's pretty confusing, and the FX Configurator is basically all Greek to me.



I see. I'm also in a puzzled state because DTS:X Ultra in spatial comes and goes to me, 
despite me not having DTS Sound Unbound installed or APO Driver atm.
I can even install different audio drivers, and it comes back. Then goes. Then back.

Try:

Creative APO 1.x for desktop
DTS Connect
DTS APO3x for desktop
Dolby DAX2
Dolby DAX3
Dolby PCEE4
Unlock Apps (all)

Something like this made it work for me.

Which audio drivers do you use?


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 23, 2020)

I had never considered the "Unlock Apps" checkbox previously.
Having set it up as you suggested, minus the Creative mod because I don't prefer its sound:




Unfortunately, they don't work.

DTS Custom just shows what seems to be an "About" menu style of thing, but no actual app:





The rest show this error:




There is a problem accessing XYZ driver. A restart didn't do the trick.
Maintenance driver ----> Repair does not fix it either.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

Guess we have to wait for @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote @H4cziLLa


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 23, 2020)

There could be some issues with the FX Configuration thingy, but like I said it's all beyond me, quite a confusing menu.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> There could be some issues with the FX Configuration thingy, but like I said it's all beyond me, quite a confusing menu.


It's a bit confusing in the beginning, yes.
In order to stack mods you have to copy/paste the strings in LOCAL APO / GLOBAL etc into the COMPOSITE menus.


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 23, 2020)

You've lost me there. What strings or menus again?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 24, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> You've lost me there. What strings or menus again?



You see the 4 in top (then exclude properties tab). 
You need to put Local Apo in Composite Stream, the next one in Composite Mode (sometimes also works in Composite Endpoint) and so forth.
If you want to combine effects, that is


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 24, 2020)

Not quite sure what you mean there, I'm not the best with these things. Could you screenshot it?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 24, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> Not quite sure what you mean there, I'm not the best with these things. Could you screenshot it?



Try this first: https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
I'll teamview you otherwise. Happy XMAS!


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 25, 2020)

My FX Configurator window is quite different than the one on the link. I tried an alternative solution through the "Product Config Tool", but since I was mostly messing around with it without much knowledge, no dice.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 25, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> My FX Configurator window is quite different than the one on the link. I tried an alternative solution through the "Product Config Tool", but since I was mostly messing around with it without much knowledge, no dice.



The link displays an old version (I have it if you would like to use it), but the same menus are there, just in different order.


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 25, 2020)

I see. It's still kind of confusing though. I'm not exactly understanding what's up with those INI files, or where to locate them.
I'm not exactly the best with this kind of tweaking.


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 28, 2020)

I've gone back to the original mod until there's a fix for this. Hopefully somebody can come up with some way to script/automate this process.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 29, 2020)

TechCarbonTea said:


> I've gone back to the original mod until there's a fix for this. Hopefully somebody can come up with some way to script/automate this process.


I'll help you via TeamViewer if you'd like.


----------



## TechCarbonTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Sure, I'll PM you.


----------

